# Campionato Italiano GT3: Dindo Capello Five Minutes from Win



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport Italia have earned a second 2009 runner-up spot on the podium of Round 4 of the Italian GT3 Championship after the one posted at Vallelunga a week ago in Round 2. Gianluca De Lorenzi and Stefano Borghi's Porsche 997 sweeped the two rounds in Central Italy and moved up to the provisional point lead, where the Italian Audi pair sits third nine points adrift of the leaders.
* Full Story *


----------

